# If you donate to the site...



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 20, 2007)

...how much goes to Circvs Maximvs and/or Damnation Army?

I don't like those sites and don't want to give them money. :\


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2007)

None goes to Damnation Army.  CM is hosted on EN World's server, so while none goes directly to it, its existence depends on EN World's existence.

Oh, and moving this to Meta.


----------



## nerfherder (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me to buy a CS account.

Hey Russ, I don't like the Rules Forum, so can I get a dollar back from my donation


----------



## Nifft (May 21, 2007)

I block a lot of useless users, so I never see their posts; can I get a discount too? 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I block a lot of useless users, so I never see their posts; can I get a discount too?
> 
> Cheers, -- N




Actually, maybe I'll charge an extra dollar for each person on your ignore list.

diaglo's screwed!


----------



## Dimwhit (May 21, 2007)

If I donate, can I have all the money goes specifically to Circvs Maximvs? I'm thinking, if nothing else, using it as a reward for former admins over there...


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> If I donate, can I have all the money goes specifically to Circvs Maximvs? I'm thinking, if nothing else, using it as a reward for *getting rid of some of the* former admins over there...



FIFY


----------



## Nifft (May 21, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Actually, maybe I'll charge an extra dollar for each person on your ignore list.




Now we're talking value added! You can ignore people for $1/year per person. That would be groovy.

How about more "premium posting privileges"? For example, $1/post about politics or religion. "How do we finance the site? Flame wars!" 

Always thinkin', -- N


----------



## Lanefan (May 21, 2007)

I see the hook and just can't resist biting...

What's "Damnation Army"?

Lanefan


----------



## Dimwhit (May 21, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> FIFY



 Can a mod ban this guy? That was an uncalled-for attack and I'd like to see something done about it!


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Can a mod ban this guy? That was an uncalled-for attack and I'd like to see something done about it!



??? Overreact much? Unless you were formerly a CM mod, I don't see what your damage is here.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 21, 2007)

All proceeds go to Wil Wheaton, and I'm Wil Wheaton.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 21, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> ??? Overreact much? Unless you were formerly a CM mod, I don't see what your damage is here.




I think any attacks on anyone is unnecessary. Especially unprovoked attacks like yours. There is just no place for that kind of behavior around here.


----------



## Nifft (May 21, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Can a mod ban this guy? That was an uncalled-for attack and I'd like to see something done about it!




Banning that guy for 3 days: $50.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Pielorinho (May 21, 2007)

I'm keeping count of who owes what because of this thread.

Daniel


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I think any attacks on anyone is unnecessary. Especially unprovoked attacks like yours. There is just no place for that kind of behavior around here.




You know, you're right. I've had some time to cool off a bit and think clearly, and I'm sorry for flying off the handle like that. If you care to discuss the matter further, I'd like to invite you over to Circvs Maximvs, as it might provide a more approriate venue for this discussion.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 21, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I'm keeping count of who owes what because of this thread.
> 
> Daniel




Posting a political post: *$1*
CSA: *$19.99*
Starting a flame war and paying off the mods to dole out a 3 day ban: *$50*

Watching Pielorinho do the math as yet another thread in meta gets off track from its original purpose: *Priceless*.


----------



## Nifft (May 21, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Posting a political post: *$1*
> CSA: *$19.99*
> Starting a flame war and paying off the mods to dole out a 3 day ban: *$50*
> 
> Watching Pielorinho do the math as yet another thread in meta gets off track from its original purpose: *Priceless*.




"Some things in life, money can't buy. For everything else, there's *PayPal*."

 -- N


----------



## nerfherder (May 21, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> ...how much goes to Circvs Maximvs and/or Damnation Army?
> 
> I don't like those sites and don't want to give them money. :\



As Morrus said, no money is going to Damnation Army.  The reason it's mentioned on the front page is because DA is giving money _*to*_ EN World.  So, even if you don't like DA and don't want to give it money, you may want to thank the members of that board who are giving money to EN World (including one individual who has donated $100).


----------



## EricNoah (May 21, 2007)

I will support the site for a year on the following conditions:

1) Everyone on my ignore list here and at CM gets permanently banned.  From the Internet, not just these two sites. 

2) Everyone's avatar is changed to a photo of my face.  Or other body part, to be determined.  

3) Dungeon Magazine stays in print. 

4) Time machine is created, you go back in time and find a way to keep The Book of Erotic Fantasy from being published. 

- Eric


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 21, 2007)

This thread FTW!


----------



## Obryn (May 21, 2007)

Damn.  You guys took all the good lines already.  :\ 

-O


----------



## Nifft (May 21, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> 2) Everyone's avatar is changed to a photo of my face.  Or other body part, to be determined.
> 
> 4) Time machine is created, you go back in time and find a way to keep The Book of Erotic Fantasy from being published.




*I KNEW IT*. The original working title was the Book of Eric Fantasy, wasn't it? And it was all about your pesky "body part".

, -- N


----------



## Dimwhit (May 21, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> You know, you're right. I've had some time to cool off a bit and think clearly, and I'm sorry for flying off the handle like that. If you care to discuss the matter further, I'd like to invite you over to Circvs Maximvs, as it might provide a more approriate venue for this discussion.



 Ah...too much for you to have an intelligent, civilized discussion here, so you want to go to CM and fling some crap around at me? I'll pass...


----------



## Henry (May 21, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I will support the site for a year on the following conditions:
> 
> 1) Everyone on my ignore list here and at CM gets permanently banned.  From the Internet, not just these two sites.
> 
> ...




1) Ok, Can do.

2) My, aren't WE drunk with power?....  Ok, how 'bout just an MP3 player ActiveX control playing "half-fiend love child" on continuous loop?

3) I'll get with the Illuminati, and have then check up on the Freemasons to see how they are coming with that.

4) That one we may have a problem with. My wife and I are celebrating our anniversary  this weekend, and we kinda... want to keep that one around.


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Ah...too much for you to have an intelligent, civilized discussion here, so you want to go to CM and fling some crap around at me? I'll pass...



Are you saying that there isn't any intelligent, civilized discussion at CM?

I'm sure there's been at *least* one, but I don't have the time to search for it now.


----------



## EricNoah (May 21, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's been at *least* one, but I don't have the time to search for it now.




Nobody has THAT much free time!


----------



## hafrogman (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm, one year of supporting ENWorld.

12 months at $450/month = $5400. . . I could swing that.

Do I get naming rights, like for sports stadiums?

hafrogman's EN World.


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, one year of supporting ENWorld.
> 
> 12 months at $450/month = $5400. . . I could swing that.
> 
> ...




Heh - you donate $5400, and you're damn right your name will be plastered up for all to see for a year!


----------



## Dimwhit (May 21, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Are you saying that there isn't any intelligent, civilized discussion at CM?
> 
> I'm sure there's been at *least* one, but I don't have the time to search for it now.



 Haven't seen one in any thread you've posted in...


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Haven't seen one in any thread you've posted in...



Does this count as a personal attack if it's true?


----------



## jaerdaph (May 21, 2007)

This thread makes baby Wil Wheaton cry!


----------



## Kastil (May 21, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Does this count as a personal attack if it's true?



What's the matter? Hobo cut you off again?


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Heh - you donate $5400, and you're damn right your name will be plastered up for all to see for a year!




Well, while I could afford $5400, I can't really justify it.  But I gave you a month.  Happy Birthday/Christmas/Chaunaka/Kwanza/Easter/Father's Day/Arbor Day


----------



## Henry (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, while I could afford $5400, I can't really justify it.  But I gave you a month.




Holy Crap...


----------



## Nifft (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But I gave you a month.




See what happens when you kiss them? 

 -- N


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, while I could afford $5400, I can't really justify it. * But I gave you a month. * Happy Birthday/Christmas/Chaunaka/Kwanza/Easter/Father's Day/Arbor Day





You sir are a hero.  I'm donating my June gaming budget to ENWorld (might use a little to get a Community Supporter account) but that is amazingly generous.  Bravo.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Holy Crap...



What?


			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> See what happens when you kiss them?



I didn't get a kiss.


----------



## hong (May 22, 2007)

Hey, we could name the Off-Topic forum after big donors! June is hafrogman month.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 22, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Hey, we could name the Off-Topic forum after big donors! June is hafrogman month.




That is a really cool idea.  So, "Bob" becomes "Hafrogman."  That rocks, hong!



			
				Hafrogman said:
			
		

> I didn't get a kiss.




I think he was talking about frogs in general...  

EDIT: ... and according to your current personal title, I would assume that if you've never been gigged then you didn't get a kiss, either!


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I think he was talking about frogs in general...




Oh I get it . . . when you kiss a frog, they start singing Purple Rain.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 22, 2007)

Irony:



			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I think any attacks on anyone is unnecessary. Especially unprovoked attacks like yours. There is just no place for that kind of behavior around here.





			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Ah...too much for you to have an intelligent, civilized discussion here, so you want to go to CM and fling some crap around at me? I'll pass...





			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Haven't seen one in any thread you've posted in...


----------



## Piratecat (May 22, 2007)

There is humor and friendly joking happening here that isn't obvious to everyone. Please avoid slinging insults whether or not you understand the subtext.


----------



## nerfherder (May 22, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Irony:



Don't worry - Dimwhit and AS know each other from another board and were just joking on.  It took me a few moments to figure out who Dimwhit was


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 22, 2007)

Actually, hafrogman, I think your support of the site is pretty cool.  I wish I coud do it ... but I unfortunately do not have that kind of money.

I am, however, trying to figure out if Piratecat's disposable Debit Card idea would work.  That would avoid me making my wife mad with pushing our credit info online.  And that right there is the hang-up.  The $20 is easily seperated with, especially since I come here so frequently.  It is keeping my wife happy regarding purchases made online that is the true hang-up ...  

And ... keeping the home fires happy takes precedence.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 22, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> There is humor and friendly joking happening here that isn't obvious to everyone. Please avoid slinging insults whether or not you understand the subtext.




 



			
				nerfherder said:
			
		

> Don't worry - Dimwhit and AS know each other from another board and were just joking on.  It took me a few moments to figure out who Dimwhit was




Hush you.


----------



## nerfherder (May 22, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Hush you.



Quiet Debbie!  Haven't you got some moderating to do?  Oh no, that's right you don't any more


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, while I could afford $5400, I can't really justify it.  But I gave you a month.  Happy Birthday/Christmas/Chaunaka/Kwanza/Easter/Father's Day/Arbor Day




To echo what others have already said..._holy crap_!  Thank you!


----------



## Nifft (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh I get it . . . when you kiss a frog, they start singing Purple Rain.




Just don't change your name to something we can't type, because that'd make it hard to name stuff after you. 

 -- N


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Actually, hafrogman, I think your support of the site is pretty cool.  I wish I coud do it ... but I unfortunately do not have that kind of money.



It's probably better that not everyone can afford it.  If all 50,000+ members made the same donation, we'd be looking at ~$23 MILLION.  Then you know Morrus would totally retire to the bahamas and the site would be run by oompa-loompas.


			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> To echo what others have already said..._holy crap_!  Thank you!



Glad to help!  Keep up the good work.


			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> Just don't change your name to something we can't type, because that'd make it hard to name stuff after you.



.... you can't say stuff like that around me.  It gives me ideas.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 22, 2007)

Love the neqw avatar, fa


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 22, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Don't worry - Dimwhit and AS know each other from another board and were just joking on.  It took me a few moments to figure out who Dimwhit was



Awww, man! I was going to try to keep the joke going with a 'who is Dimwhit?', but I guess I should admit that I knew it was EF all along.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 22, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Awww, man! I was going to try to keep the joke going with a 'who is Dimwhit?', but I guess I should admit that I knew it was EF all along.



 Jerk.

Notice how nerfherder didn't say we LIKED each other. Just that we knew each other...


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 22, 2007)

Awww, I like you just fine, EF! It's that IUH chick who always got on my nerves.


----------



## Insert Username Here (May 22, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Awww, I like you just fine, EF! It's that IUH chick who always got on my nerves.




You got something to say to me, punk?


----------



## nerfherder (May 23, 2007)

Oh, now I'm confused


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 23, 2007)

Insert Username Here said:
			
		

> You got something to say to me, punk?



Wow, you're much prettier over here!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2007)

Good on you, hafrogman!  

And he's a good roleplayer, to boot.  Got him in two PbP games of mine here on EN World.  Now, if only he'd come post in them thar games.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey, isn't it time to re-name *Off-Topic*? Like, today?

 -- N


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't it time to re-name *Off-Topic*? Like, today?
> 
> -- N



They did   Little known surprising fact.  In real life, haforgman's first name is actually blaB.  His name is blaB Kroker.  No relation to Kif.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 2, 2007)

Someone ... uh ... changed the name to "bluB".

I feel unread. 

 -- N


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 4, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, while I could afford $5400, I can't really justify it.  But I gave you a month.  Happy Birthday/Christmas/Chaunaka/Kwanza/Easter/Father's Day/Arbor Day




Wow!!!      

That's very generous of you hafrogman.

Olaf the Stout


----------

